# Was benötige ich für einen Webserver



## Markus Wimmer (25. Januar 2005)

hallo!

 will mir nen Server ins netz stellen und eine homepage aufbauen!
 Also habe voll keinen Plan davon!
 Kann ich mit windows xp einen Webserverer einrichten? wenn ja, gibts einen genaue beschreibung dafür? vielen dank, markus


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

Du brauchst keinen eigenen Server fuer eine Homepage. Du kannst dir Webspace bestellen, das reicht in 98% aller Faelle!  Vor allem, wenn man keinen Plan davon hat!


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Januar 2005)

Ausserdem benötigst du den Suchen-Button, zu finden oben rechts, der dir folgendes Ergebnis liefert:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146909.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn du eine Homepage ins Netz stellen willst, benötigst du keinerlei eigenen Server. Es macht wesentlich mehr Sinn, dir lieber für ein paar Euro Speicherplatz auf einem Server eines professionellen Hosting-Anbieters zu mieten (größere Anbindung, USV, usw. usw.)


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Januar 2005)

moin


Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben brauchst du keinen Server dafür, ein Webhostingangebot reicht da völlig aus!

Guck dir mal folgendes Angebot an:
http://www.funpic.de/index.php?template=hostinginfo

Kein Traffic Limit
1GB Webspace
FTP Zugriff
Kostenlos
ohne Werbung
und und und

Dort gibt es auch Links um dir (fast) direkt ne Domain zu regestrieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## claus100 (7. Februar 2005)

*Du kannst es auch mit dem IIS von Windows XP machen.*
Der ist leider nur in der XP Professional enthalten.

Bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei.


----------

